
Greek archaeologists uncover first remnants of ancient city of Tenea - jedwhite
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/tenea-archeology-greece-scli-intl/index.html
======
onetimemanytime
Is there a country with better sites /places than Greece for tourists? Maybe
Italy, but then Greece has the islands. Turkey too, has a lot of tourist sites
but I think Greece takes the cake.

It's a shame they don't seem to manage the econ properly.

~~~
basementcat
Better is subjective. Places like Egypt, Turkey, Iran, China, Peru (among
others) are a veritable treasure trove of archaeological goodies.

The remark about the economy is interesting. The cost of maintaining so many
monuments, prosecuting looters, postponing critical construction projects when
major archaeological treasures are discovered, etc has a significant cost to
the economy (when these resources could have possibly been applied to
improving healthcare and economic opportunity). It is therefore no surprise
that not all residents of these countries share the same sense of wonder and
excitement of their ziggurats or temples as foreign tourists.

